# Stedman got his ukc championship



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! I wish I could help you with your query, but am still trying to figure out how the UKC works myself. Looking forward to photos.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Watch the UKC website and he will be posted there as a new champion in a couple weeks. The certificate they mail you is beautiful, too. 

You need three poodles in the champion class for a win to count. Bonnie is a solid, so we usually had enough competition. Sometimes there were four and in a couple cases five. I did notice not many partis were showing up, though. 

You can go for the top ten as a champion. 

Here is the top ten standings from 2011 for solids and M/C (multi-colored). You will notice that most of the multicolored don't have their Grand Champion, likely for the same reason- not enough partis. All but the #10 spot on the solids have their Grand. 

2011 UKC top ten standard poodles

Standard Poodle 
01. GRCH Price-astrae's Pizazz Rebecca Price 216 
02. GRCH Tiara Ida Julie Borst Reed and Kirk S Reed 190 
03. GRCH Cnc's Bristol Creme Brulee Jeanmarie Robertson and Chris Robertson 125 
04. GRCH Bijou's Ooh La La Laura Turner 62 
05. GRCH Pinafore Pocket Change Carol Turner 60 
06. GRCH Aircastle/Tara Ariadecastellum David Arthur and Barbara J Arthur 51 
07. GRCH Scheherazade Good Gollymissmolly Linda Howard 45 
08. GRCH Countryside Vote For Me Kathleen Esio-king 35 
09. GRCH Bijou's Dare To Be Different Laura Turner 33 
10. CH Litilann's Paint It Black Shari S King 29 

Standard Poodle M/C 
01. URO3 UCD GRCH Prairiedogs' Ballroom Dancer Karen L Scopel or Midge A Tucker 71 
02. URO2 CH Smith Picasso's Pretty Picture Brenda J Osborn 38 
03. CH Kitsues Crossbrook June Violet Linda Smith 25 
04. CH Cnc's I've Got A Secret Midge A Tucker or Jean Marie Robertson 24 
05. CH Whiterocks That's My Girl Shelly Same 14 
06. UAGI UWP GRCH Mi's Foreign Exchage At Jkn Kathy Esio 10 
07. CA UNJ GRCH Vintage Calendar Girl Jennifer Jo Anderson 9 
08. CH Mythic Fergus Donovan Arletha Donovan 6 
08. CH Jlb All Eyes On Fergie Jim Boehm or Lynn Boehm 6 
08. CH Wilderness Tried N True Carol Calhoun 6

edit: watch the new title holder page for UKC. In a few weeks Stedman will show up there. It was fun to see Bonnie on it:
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/DENewTitleHoldersConformation


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I feel your pain.. havent bothered competing in UKC grand cause there is no competition in my area.. I got her ch competing against toys.. thank goodness lol. And I have a solid! Wish I knew how to find competition for my area too. Ill probably compete this year anyway.. ya never know.. but it was a lot of fun. Seems like getting your AKC grand is easier lol... well only because there is more competition . Where is your show photo?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! I find the best way to get the Grand Ch is to contact owners of Champions. See who lives in your area and might want to enter to make a Champion Class.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Tinlet,
but how do you do that? The lady I competed against had no interest in Gch her toys . I have or can get her contact info, but if she wont bother with competing... . Her rat terriers seemed to be her main focus and she did have competition in that ring. I live in lower MS currently


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

So many do not go on to the Grand CH. Ask on the UKC message board to see if anyone is attending shows in your area. Or even what shows they will be entering. In our area(NC) there are several minis and toys shown, but not many standards.
I'm sure there are others that don't show because of no competition.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

The photographer told me I can order my official picture from her site in about a week so I gotta wait but my boyfriend took pictures of us getting our pics taken but I'll upload those as soon as I get to a computer mines broke and I use my iPad to come on here and for whatever reason it doesn't allow me to upload pics from it anyway I hope I can find some competition I've talked to some breeders and none are that close I'd have to drive like 6 hrs to show with them there's not really any parti people in Los Angeles, I have my 5 month old m/c spoo Tyra who if I can champion her then they can compete with each other but I'm 1 short then. Do they automatically send you your certificate? And how do you get top 10 points competing against yourself?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Here's one of the pictures my boyfriend took of us taking real pictures it was from his cell and it was really dark so i tried to lighten it so you can see stedmans face, so it's not the greatest but you get the idea lol


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

UKC will send you the certificate. If you don't get one within 5-6 weeks, then give them a call. Getting the CH on your sable girl is great, then you only need one more for the CH class . 

Good scissor work .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on Stedman's Championship!!:cheers2: You've done splendidly with him! Best of luck in going on for his Grand Championship.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Congratulations, Stedman!! Well done!!!

Love the two Bijou Spoos in the UKC 2011 Top Ten listing!!! #4 Bijou's Ooh La La is a beautiful girl and one of the darkest red spoos I have ever seen and #9 Bijou's Dare to be Different is Finnegan's full sister, just over a year younger than he!!! Good genes run in this family!!

She was included on Martha's Stewart's Daily Wag feature of Finnegan in a post by her Westminster Breed winning Chow Chow Ghenghis Khan!!!

Here I go being the prooud Mom again!!!!

Reader Champions and more! - The Daily Wag - Pets - MarthaStewart.com


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

And notice Bonnie's cousin Tiara Ida is #2 solid last year. She is a gorgeous young black girl with a wonderful personality and expressive eyes. I thought if Bonnie didn't end up with puppies herself, I may wait for that pretty girl to have puppies in a year or two.


----------

